

Spammers exploiting trust in shortened URLs - cmalpeli
http://www.scmagazineus.com/Spammers-exploiting-trust-in-shortened-URLs/article/139716/

======
byrneseyeview
Who "trusts" bit.ly or tinyurl? I trust them about as much as I trust
<http://>.

~~~
joshu
Point is that you can no longer use the url's hostname as a document feature
for spam classification. You have to actually fetch (or at heast HEAD) the url
itself.

Also, I called this one too.

~~~
byrneseyeview
This is true, but it's also true of any site that allows user-generated
content. I would assume that it's easier to detect that bit.ly/gibberish leads
to viagraaffiliatescam.com than to detect that randomblog.blogspot.com is a
splog with 400 links, one of which goes to viagraaffiliatescam.com.

